# Trans Am Concept



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is a new picture I have received. Everyone buy Groucho(we know your opinion...HAHAHA!!!!) chime in on your thoughts of this version. 















Actually I am kidding Groucho. I love to read your rips about these cars. So by all means chime in.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

It's cool! :cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Here is another one the guy did. Considering he is not using a model I am very impressed with the skill. 

This one is a bit artsy. But I like it.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Here is another one the guy did. Considering he is not using a model I am very impressed with the skill.
> 
> This one is a bit artsy. But I like it.
> View attachment 68



That front nose piece kinda goes back to the '77 and '78 like mine......cool rendition though......:cool


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> That front nose piece kinda goes back to the '77 and '78 like mine......cool rendition though......:cool



I dig it. I also love the program he used. I bought the program today.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll take the flying lozenge shape of our GTO every time.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Gonna pee my pants

HeeHeeHoooYeahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Now that's funny!:cheers


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't like it, It has the ol' Mako Shark Corvette look going on from the '70s which I was never very fond of


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Gonna pee my pants
> 
> ...


:agree Dude, you are a trip!!!! You can ride in my goat anytime...just don't pee in your pants!!!!!:willy: :rofl:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like this one


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

A much better Trans Am concept -- but still like the GTO's styling better. 

Still can't believe how the press here kept whining about the GTO's design -- because until it came out -- all they did was bitch about all the plastic cladding on Pontiacs like the Grand Am.

Seems like they're so biased against Ford and GM that no matter what they do -- the press won't be happy.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I like this one


Looks like the concept Challenger and Vette made love and spawned a Trans Am!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks too much like a Hot Wheels on steroids, same opinion of the new Camaro... I'll keep my Goat.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Here is a new picture I have received. Everyone buy Groucho(we know your opinion...HAHAHA!!!!) chime in on your thoughts of this version.
> 
> 
> View attachment 67
> ...


Looks like an older Vet to me.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd be allllllllll over that black concept. That is 100% BADASS! I love it!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I still think the screaming chicken needs to be a 1970's thing and left there. It has no business on a modern car. Other than that, the car looks decent.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'll take the flying lozenge shape of our GTO every time.


:agree :lol:


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

whats up with everyone trying to make, new models... look like old cars.
Personally, i want some fresh stuff, i dont wanna see a trans am that looks like an old vette, or and old TA, i wanna see a new trans am that looks like nothing ive ever seen before, same thing with the mustangs, camaros, and the new challenger coming out... there all even trying to make the inside look like some disco ****


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

:agree


----------

